# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  What are you then?

## The Base

I'm a thrower, I just wanted to know what the balance of track and field athletes were on the site.
Which events do you compete in?
Please let me know.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Casanova33

i do shot and hammer. i would do disc if my hands weren't too small for the 2k disc.

----------


## pvgirl08

I was a pole vaulter in college. Just finished up my eligibility a year ago. The best event I've ever done!

----------


## mstearns76

I ran 110m Hurdles and 400m hurdles, in college. That was about 6 years ago. I miss those day's sometimes... Now I just want to get HUGE.

----------


## mstearns76

I ran 110m Hurdles and 400m hurdles, in college. That was about 6 years ago. I miss those day's sometimes... Now I just want to get HUGE.

----------


## pvgirl08

I ran the 4x400m a couple times and wanted to shoot myself afterwards. I trained for an 85feet sprint down a runway, not 400 meters! Thats some serious pain.

----------


## H-BOL

javelin here bro...

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

50M, 60M, and 100M.

----------


## pspcs83

1600m  :Smilie:   :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Pale Horse

Used to do long jump and high jump when in H.S.

----------


## KrashRoute

disc and shot... way better at disc though.

----------


## pvgirl08

1600m! Dont see many of those long distance types on this kind of sight. How'd you like it? I ran it once cuz coach was mad at me. I about crawled teh last lap.

----------


## needle

i ran the 100 200 long jump and 4x1
100 11. 17
200 22.6
lj 22-2
40 yard 4.5 "ON GRASS "

----------


## The Base

as a thrower I think I have some quite modests PR's

100m 11.5s
30m 3.59s
400m 55.4s
HJ 1.90m

Standing long jump pr is 3.10m

----------


## KrashRoute

what about your feild PR's

----------


## The Base

Field PR's okay,

Hammer 70.48m
Discus 52.96m
As for the other throws - well we won't go there!! lol

----------


## KrashRoute

thats what up... I got a few in the 160ft area for dics in HS... you got alot more weight to yours though, thats sick... im assuming you arent 108lbs..

----------


## The Base

Hell no! I'm 108Kg's!! (237.6lbs) Hell that would make me anorexic! 

My Hammer 70.48m - 231ft

My Discus 52.96 - 173ft

All I need to do now is get myself fit and try and beet these PR's! Motivation is seriously lacking though I can tell ya! It's coming though!

----------


## BASK8KACE

I was a sprinter for winter and fall track. I also ran (not listed in your choices) the 55, and the sprint medley (200, 200, 400, 800).

I was a relay starter and sprint anchor (last leg of relays). I rarely ran the middle legs of events.

----------


## Act of God

4x100 43.3 (10.5 split for what that's worth as anchor)
LJ 22.5
TJ 43
200 22.9
100 low 11's (bad starter)

----------


## iKwak

400 meter.

----------


## Thrower74

I threw hammer and weight in college.

----------


## Cdub

100M 10.38
200m 21.32

yes sir

----------


## The Base

Cdub, they are some cool stats - now what sups are you using?

----------


## Decat

To The Base........That's a **** good chunk man.
Im a Decat myself (decathlete). Still have 2 more years to compete.
Havent tried a cycle yet but am trying to decide what to take or this fall.
Was going to do 
Test E 500mg/13 weeks
Eq 400mg/12weeks

But have just been told the bloat might be a prob.
so maybe Prop im thinking.
Crap I dunno guys.

----------


## H-BOL

ive been to the all ontarios for cross country in HS.. lol i was sooo fast but i wonder how hard it would be running with about an extra 70 pounds on me

----------


## Cdub

> Cdub, they are some cool stats - now what sups are you using?


my bad for repyling so late. When i ran those times i was taking cytodyne and modifinil.

----------


## enid_sprinter

60m(indoor), 100m, 200m, 300m (ran in Africa), 400m, Long Jump.
Relays= 4x1,4x2,4x4, sprint medley, distance medley.

----------


## latino_athlete

i compete in the sprint as well

----------


## latino_athlete

what did this guy get banned for?

----------


## kage

400 m

----------


## The Base

Lets get some more people interested in this thread.

What are you all doing now.....I'm seriously down on performance but strong as I've ever been. Not as fit as I should be, ok UNFIT!

Need a kick up the ass!

----------


## LL08

Any endurance boys in here. WHy is the poll capped at 400m...anyone run the 800 or 1500?

-LL

----------


## Nicky B

In high school I throw the shot and the jav.
Shot-63'5 feet
Jav-184'7 feet

And in college I did throw the shotput but had a bad shoulder injury.

----------


## LL08

haha Nicky B just beating me in posts.

----------


## Needforspeed

100m - 10.69 FAT
200m - 21.89 FAT

----------


## Nicky B

> haha Nicky B just beating me in posts.


  :Evil2:

----------


## stocky121

high jump in high school

----------


## LL08

Any runners here longer than 400ms? 

haha nickyB

----------


## The Base

> In high school I throw the shot and the jav.
> Shot-63'5 feet
> Jav-184'7 feet
> 
> And in college I did throw the shotput but had a bad shoulder injury.



Nicky are you still competing? Thats a good Shot my freind!!

----------


## Nicky B

> Nicky are you still competing? Thats a good Shot my freind!!


No because of my injury everytime I threw near or over my PR I run a high risk of hurting my shoulder again. So thats that.

----------


## Alfamale

I was a thrower in my younger days:
Shot - 16,45 m
Javelin - 68,98 m
I quit when i was 16 years.

----------


## Nicky B

> I was a thrower in my younger days:
> Shot - 16,45 m
> Javelin - 68,98 m
> I quit when i was 16 years.


You had those numbers when you were 16. Those are some crazy numbers for sixteen your old. I find those numbers very hard to believe. Thats over 50feet for the shot and over 220 for the jav.

----------


## captain chet

NIIICE im pumped i found this thread!! Im long jumping and doing sprints for college now and got my PB n the long jump this spring season with a 23'2.75'', im 2 inches away from my school record!

I havent gotten to run any real good dashes, or any outdoor at all for that matter because my hamstrings sucks and i always pull it early inthe winter season and they train me specifically for the LJ after that.

Im debating doing a cycle of prostanzol and superdrol before heading back to school in the fall for training...anyone reccomend that stack for a track athlete?

----------


## Nicky B

> NIIICE im pumped i found this thread!! Im long jumping and doing sprints for college now and got my PB n the long jump this spring season with a 23'2.75'', im 2 inches away from my school record!
> 
> I havent gotten to run any real good dashes, or any outdoor at all for that matter because my hamstrings sucks and i always pull it early inthe winter season and they train me specifically for the LJ after that.
> 
> Im debating doing a cycle of prostanzol and superdrol before heading back to school in the fall for training...anyone reccomend that stack for a track athlete?


I say var is best for track runner. Just 20-30mg eachday can give you good results. I not used superdrol yet so maybe that would be a good choice.

----------


## captain chet

Var is out of the system fairly quickly right? Maybe that would be something to do during preseason?

----------


## Nicky B

> Var is out of the system fairly quickly right? Maybe that would be something to do during preseason?


Its out in three weeks. Maybe sooner depending on your bf% and dose used.

----------


## Needforspeed

Captain if u do try superdrol lemme know how it works. I doubt it'll help a sprinter that much...but anything's possible.

----------

